# Which is better?



## Discomafia (Nov 1, 2005)

driftwood next to each other










driftwood on either side of tank










Thanks for replying...


----------



## jbot (Feb 3, 2006)

my vote: together


----------



## jeff63851 (Feb 23, 2005)

I like the second picture (driftwood on either side of tank). The first picture (driftwood next to each other) makes the aquarium seem like there is less space. But if you want to move the driftwood to either side of the tank, I suggest that you move the driftwood on the left right a little.


----------



## neonfish3 (Feb 12, 2004)

I vote "together"
It's funny how different people see things differently.
I see more space with the wood together, as it draws my eyes there and I get the feeling of more empty space(looks bigger).


----------



## JaySilverman (Jun 19, 2005)

together


----------



## BrianK (Feb 11, 2006)

together


----------



## heyman (Apr 4, 2005)

I agree , together


----------



## imisky (Nov 22, 2005)

same here i like them together


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

together


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*together*

together...mos def


----------



## almond (Mar 5, 2006)

agree, together. definatley looks better.


----------



## Discomafia (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies guys, I really appreciate it!

Since the general consencus is that together is better, I rearranged the piece of wood. Angled it I mean. LFS was having a plant special, and I got some Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig', and some ludwigia repens (I think?) and the purple plant which is in the centre.

Not sure if its even an aquatic plant, so an ID on that and the other plant would be much appreciated. Or would better pics be required? I know the purple plant in the centre is the focus of the tank right now, but I plant to change its position (since its also hiding the giant hyrgo, which I think I should move anyway.

Once again, comments and feedback much appreciated, esp. in plant placement! My Cryptocoryne beckettii ''petchii'' in the foreground (in front of the Hygrophila polysperma 'Rosanervig') is hardly noticable, should I move that? And to where? Should I move the purple plant to it's position?

Oh yea, forgot to mention... Since it was half price, I added a 4 pound bag of Hagen Geosystems fine gravel, and it looks really great IMO.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Leave them together and get a small piece for the left side to break it up a little.


----------



## Discomafia (Nov 1, 2005)

Yea, actually, the idea of getting another piece of wood for the left to balance the aquascape drifted thru' my mind when I was at the lfs yesterday, but didn't find a piece I like.

Do you think a short small piece, or a longer branchier (is that even a word) piece would do the trick? If branchier piece of wood, where should I angle it towards? Thanks for the quick reply btw!


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*branchy*

id go with a longer branchier piece for the left. I would also try to focus on establishing more of a midground for the tank.... You need to bring the whole aquascape into focus a bit. Maybe something else in the back next to the grassy plants (vals?) in the left and right corners....perhaps some anubias or blxya japonica for the mid/foreground.....this aquascape needs more depth.....your on the right track tho


----------



## sps.sps (Mar 19, 2006)

together


----------



## Discomafia (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for all the replies guys.

I have yet to go to the lfs and find for a piece of driftwood to balance the aquascape, but it will be done within the week, and photos will be updated.

Also, any ID on the plants?


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*yo*

That avatar is cool....are you a DJ? What type of music do you spin. Thats one of my other serious hobbies....DJ/music production...(CLub & some hip hop)...have a spare bedroom converted to a home studio with a DJ setup and midi/audio workstation...talk about expensive hobbies (since I no longer bring any money in on the music).....forget about (add my gsxr to that list and im broke as hell most of the time....but at least i got some sweet toys...)


----------



## DubSack (Mar 20, 2006)

together!


----------



## Lauren (Mar 18, 2006)

If you can't find another piece of wood to your liking, more plants on the other side of the tank is another way to balance it out. I like the layout you have right now.


----------



## Discomafia (Nov 1, 2005)

mlfishman said:


> That avatar is cool....are you a DJ? What type of music do you spin. Thats one of my other serious hobbies....DJ/music production...(CLub & some hip hop)...have a spare bedroom converted to a home studio with a DJ setup and midi/audio workstation...talk about expensive hobbies (since I no longer bring any money in on the music).....forget about (add my gsxr to that list and im broke as hell most of the time....but at least i got some sweet toys...)


I'm not actually, but I have friends who are, and as a result, I have tried spinning on the turntables myself. The reason I used that avatar is because of the music I listen to, which is a healthy mix of everything, but mostly trance, progressive and house...

Above & Beyond, Armin van Buuren, Benny Bennasi, Deep Dish, Elevation, Ferry Corsten, Filo & Peri, Gabriel & Dresden, Infected Mushroom, Johan Gielen, Judge Jules, Kyau vs Albert, Marco V, Markus Schulz, Menno de Jong, Paul Okenfold, Paul Van ****, Tiesto, Way Out West.. Thats the kinda stuff in my mp3 player right now...Most stuff EDM actually, I'm into...

No $ for a turntable and some headphones, not to mention the records, being a poor college student and all... I'll stick to the planted tank hobby for now, and then, maybe when I get a good job, I'll trade in the likes of ADA, Eheim and Hagen for Stanton, Pioneer and Technics. But then again, since this hobby is so addictive as well, I don't forsee myself stopping having planted tanks anytime in the near future anyways....


----------



## mlfishman (Apr 4, 2005)

*tts*

if you decide to get a set of decks get the technics....the others dont measure up (unless you spend about hte same amount of money)....and then forget about it....i used to spend a couple hundred a week buying vinyl....forget about....bottomless money pit....you cant not buy certain ones either because imports go out of print so quickly sometimes....if you like something you have to get it or risk never getting it....btw...if you or your boys are into production at all ive got a serious serious collection of royalty free sample discs (.wav n akia formats) if interested pm me and we can work something out...


----------

